# Dr Christian Jessen



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Anyone have any links or know of Dr Christian Jessen's (from embarrasing bodies) daily diet and workout routines?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Gay


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

John506 said:


> Anyone have any links or know of Dr Christian Jessen's (from embarrasing bodies) daily diet and workout routines?


Your watching embarrassing bodies now ain't you


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> Your watching embarrassing bodies now ain't you


Lol its in the background, the mrs is watching it


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Lol its in the background, the mrs is watching it


Same lol... I just see some guy has been made into a lady.... He's got a pussy and everything!  weird!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

He looks very fit, he must workout a lot.

However apparently he has a phobia about hair loss, so he is a natty.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

i do not understand this show ...if its that embarrassing why go on national tv and show everyone !?!?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks like he's had plastic surgery


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

BBK said:


> Looks like he's had plastic surgery


agreeee'd


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Gay


Openly.

What I want to know is will he be open with his steroid use. I read that he has worked extensively in HIV issues, that'd let him 'hide' a few amps with ease. :lol:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> Same lol... I just see some guy has been made into a lady.... He's got a pussy and everything!  weird!!





BBK said:


> Looks like he's had plastic surgery


Im guessing so :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

But I do envy him, all the women take their clothes off for him.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

nodrog said:


> But I do envy him, all the women take their clothes off for him.


To be fair most of them have discharge or something else skanky about them :blink:


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> To be fair most of them have discharge or something else skanky about them :blink:


Lol


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

Why is everyong so interested in other peoples routines?

Someone looks like their built and lean - what do they do? Nowt different to the same old set of excersise, lean protein sources, good nutrients and gear. well not always gear, David Beckham for example - built like a chop stick!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

John506 said:


> Anyone have any links or know of Dr Christian Jessen's (from embarrasing bodies) daily diet and workout routines?


Im not sure whether there's anything on his website but take this

http://www.drchristianjessen.com/index.html

^If you click that link the dudes smirking creepy face seems to follow me around the room almost like he's taunting me, mocking me for some unseen embarrassing problem i may have (Herpes) :scared: :crying: :scared:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

jaycue2u said:


> To be fair most of them have discharge or something else skanky about them :blink:


Post of the day!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> Post of the day!


 :beer:


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

he gobbles a couple of miles of cock a year lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

nodrog said:


> He looks very fit, he must workout a lot.
> 
> However apparently he has a phobia about hair loss, so he is a natty.


He's actually just had hair plugs apparently. Wish he'd change his hair style though!!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

danimal said:


> he gobbles a couple of miles of cock a year lol


speaking from experience? :laugh:


----------

